# Under belly of plumbing



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Over the years I have had quite a few hard azz customers. Actually criminals ... I didn't know they were at the time...

This was all about money and it came to the point were the threaten to kill me because they didn't want to pay and being who they were... This how they handled their debts....

One guy was a new home builder which we started doing his houses with his business partner...

Eventually he didnt want to pay and I lien the properties This guy came over to one of our job sites and told me to take the lien off and I said no way ... He then says he got the money in his pocket and more or less fight him for it... I told him to hit the road... Lucky there was another guy with me... I think he had other intentions... The following week somebody was murdered on the other side of town and it was his business partner.... The guy that came to see was wanted for the murder and he ran to Washington state

The caught him about a month later...

Another one was for a guy we did a new house for and when it was time to collect he never paid... We were chasing him for the money and he shows up to my house on day and tells me I don't want the money and if I did stop attempting to get it he would kill me... So I checked around deeper about this guy and apparently he was one of the hit man for the mafia... A few other contractors had a gun put to their heads. 

This guy was under investigation for several murders across Canada ... Nothing would stick to him...

Luckily I knew his brother inlaw and he got me paid

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Over the years I have had quite a few hard azz customers. Actually criminals ... I didn't know they were at the time...
> 
> This was all about money and it came to the point were the threaten to kill me because they didn't want to pay and being who they were... This how they handled their debts....
> 
> ...


Wow, good thing there's no crime in canada and no one can carry a gun because their not needed. 

Just sayin, that's why good people carry guns in the US


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

During this time I though I would have needed protection....

Got to call their bluff and hopefully he misses when he shots...

If they would have tried ... I would have hunted them down ... I never run

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I think the closest I ever came to criminality was: 

One GC wanted to pay me with cocaine -- I passed. Didn't need that monkey on my back again.

The other was the HO on a remodel who wanted me to help him plumb the hydroponics for his grow operation -- He didn't have the money to pay me, but he would after the crop was harvested and sold. I designed the system for him, but there was no way I was going to plumb it for him and leave my fingerprints all over everything. I did get my money, but he got busted driving in from Canada with a trunkload of BC bud a few years later and lost the home as a result of drug forfeiture laws.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

One I was sent to a no heat call. I was told that the front door and basement door would be open (very common, absentee landlord 6 family building) and to just head down. 
Well wouldn't you know it that's the day they bag up the crack, I go down the basement stairs and had 10 guns pulled on me. Thank god they didn't like bagging up in the cold so I went straight to work, got her fixed and was even offered some of Bushwicks finest crack ask a tip (no thanks but it is the thought that counts).


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

I feel left out....the most I have ever been offered was a cactus plant...I took it....


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Over the years I have had quite a few hard azz customers. Actually criminals ... I didn't know they were at the time...
> 
> This was all about money and it came to the point were the threaten to kill me because they didn't want to pay and being who they were... This how they handled their debts....
> 
> ...


You should write a book OS.

Make sure you include the guy who got his head stuck in between two pieces of copper! Haha!


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

One time I was jumping a main in the city when down comes a guy wielding a 357 yelling at us "what are you doing in my house". We had just cut the pipe and had to ignore him while we caught the valve. He was the supper and the owner had failed to notify him. 

Thought I was going to be shot that time!


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

It is not what you know but who you know. Those are the guys with real power, some people think they are powerful because they have the law on their side.


You may be surprised with who is associated and who is not in society. I come from a very small city in Ohio and its nickname was Little Chicago with ties to Chicago and New York. We had a sheriff that allowed organized crime to run their game and when he retired another came in to run these guys out. This is when crime increased and sides were taken.


I have some stories however I will not post them in public.


----------



## Pipeman77 (Jun 2, 2012)

i bet none of those guns were registered either lol


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

ZL700 said:


> Wow, good thing there's no crime in canada and no one can carry a gun because their not needed.
> 
> Just sayin, that's why good people carry guns in the US


That's why the US has a high murder rate.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

AKdaplumba said:


> That's why the US has a high murder rate.


The US has a high murder rate because prison time is punitive, rather than rehabilitative. We also have a high murder rate because our appeals process renders the death penalty an inside joke.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Had a call later at night. Pull up and there's a whole gang of Bloods there on the porch. They come to the window and ask me what I want and when I tell them I was plumber, they all smiled and started hollering they can finally take a ****. They split half the crew up to watch my truck and the other half helped carry my tools. Nice guys actually.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Was working on the water main feeding the federal reserve and they knew we were there and they had authorized the work! Had to chisel the wall a bit to get to the bolts on the backside, I no sooner started chiseling with the 30 lb'er til I feel a knudge at my back I turned around and my journeyman has his hands up and they were pointing m16's at us! LMAO aparantly maintenence hadn't told them we might set off the vibration sensors! They almost put us in cuffs til they got it straight the federal reserve police don't mess around! LOL


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> It is not what you know but who you know. Those are the guys with real power, some people think they are powerful because they have the law on their side.
> 
> 
> You may be surprised with who is associated and who is not in society. I come from a very small city in Ohio and its nickname was Little Chicago with ties to Chicago and New York. We had a sheriff that allowed organized crime to run their game and when he retired another came in to run these guys out. This is when crime increased and sides were taken.
> ...


Always wondered if you were from my area! Guess you are!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*that sounds like fun*

we worked for a few skumbags over the years that
pulled a numbers of skams on us...

had one place that the fellow had a sawed off shot gun under his desk and would pull it on anyone who attempetd to get paid.... 

we were lucky enough to get out and get our money before they all went to prison......

another fellow we worked for was just as bad and I heard that he was almost beaten to death with a tire iron by someone he cheated out of a lot of money...my heart bled for the poor fellow while he was mending up.. 
we finally got our money but I still messed with his credit


that is the best reason i dont do new or commercial construction work anymore,
you dont know who the hell you are dealing with or where their money
came from...... 



I can honestly say that dealing with the seedey underbelly of this industry
has made me a lot tougher amd less gullible and naive than
I was 25 years ago and a lot more careful about whom I trust

I also carry 2 guns in my truck


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

I thought this was the underbelly! :laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> I feel left out....the most I have ever been offered was a cactus plant...I took it....


Bout spilled my cherrios on that one.:laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I've never had any trouble that comes to mind but I've sure worked at plenty of places where I knew my every move was being watched and was darn sure that me being there under other circumstances would have ended in a bad way. I've actually been surprised a few times at shady acting folks turning out to be friendly and pleasant to talk to.
Had one guy every time I went he would all but beg me to go spotlighting with him and offered to take me on fishing trips to Colorado all expense payed and could use his gear. Just weird stuff like that. BTW no I never accepted.:laughing:


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Had a call later at night. Pull up and there's a whole gang of Bloods there on the porch. They come to the window and ask me what I want and when I tell them I was plumber, they all smiled and started hollering they can finally take a ****. They split half the crew up to watch my truck and the other half helped carry my tools. Nice guys actually.


If you were plumbing in South Dallas, they would of split up and robbed and stripped your truck, while the other half would of robbed you at gun point.....


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Had a call later at night. Pull up and there's a whole gang of Bloods there on the porch. They come to the window and ask me what I want and when I tell them I was plumber, they all smiled and started hollering they can finally take a ****. They split half the crew up to watch my truck and the other half helped carry my tools. Nice guys actually.



Did they pay?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> The US has a high murder rate because prison time is punitive, rather than rehabilitative. We also have a high murder rate because our appeals process renders the death penalty an inside joke.



Here is a informative site. 

http://www.deathpenaltyinfo.org/murder-rates-nationally-and-state#MRreg


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> The US has a high murder rate because prison time is punitive, rather than rehabilitative. We also have a high murder rate because our appeals process renders the death penalty an inside joke.


what ever happened to the prison sentences that included hard labor?


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

It seems like that customers are getting dirtier and dirtier. Which makes it hard for honest contractors to make a living and still be honest


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

affordabledrain said:


> what ever happened to the prison sentences that included hard labor?


Still just punitive. 

Want to see a drop in crime?

Eliminate early release programs that drop hardened criminals back onto the streets, concentrate on rehabilitation, streamline the appeals process for those convicted of Capital Crimes and abolish plea bargaining across the board -- Death row inmates getting fat on the public dime for decades and spending tax payer dollars on a never ending list of appeals is a national disgrace.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

TallCoolOne said:


> If you were plumbing in South Dallas, they would of split up and robbed and stripped your truck, while the other half would of robbed you at gun point.....





Indie said:


> Did they pay?


I know I got lucky on this one. I don't plan on stretching my luck. They did pay. Did a few more jobs for them, never an issue.


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

AKdaplumba said:


> That's why the US has a high murder rate.


We have a high murder rate because of stupidity, not guns.:laughing:


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> Still just punitive.
> 
> Want to see a drop in crime?
> 
> Eliminate early release programs that drop hardened criminals back onto the streets, concentrate on rehabilitation, streamline the appeals process for those convicted of Capital Crimes and abolish plea bargaining across the board -- Death row inmates getting fat on the public dime for decades and spending tax payer dollars on a never ending list of appeals is a national disgrace.



Not going to happen - Nobody wants to pay one penny more tax for roads, schools, police... what makes you think their going to want to pay to build new prisons so we can keep people locked up for life selling a bag of weed.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Plumbdog said:


> Not going to happen - Nobody wants to pay one penny more tax for roads, schools, police... what makes you think their going to want to pay to build new prisons so we can keep people locked up for life selling a bag of weed.



Which is why we need punishments that make people think twice about committing crimes. 

China kinda has a good thing going.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

east-indy said:


> We have a high murder rate because of stupidity, not guns.:laughing:


That's right! U.S. citizens are just dumber than citizens of other countries!

Oh, wait!...:huh:...uhmmm...lemme think about that a bit more



:jester:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> Always wondered if you were from my area! Guess you are!


 
What area is that? You can send to me in email.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Still just punitive.
> 
> Want to see a drop in crime?
> 
> Eliminate early release programs that drop hardened criminals back onto the streets, concentrate on rehabilitation, streamline the appeals process for those convicted of Capital Crimes and abolish plea bargaining across the board -- Death row inmates getting fat on the public dime for decades and spending tax payer dollars on a never ending list of appeals is a national disgrace.


 
Want to see it drop drastically let the punishment fit the crime. Death result in death. Sexual crimes result in death. Violent crimes result in death.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

affordabledrain said:


> what ever happened to the prison sentences that included hard labor?


It's still around. It usually starts the moment you say " I do".:whistling2:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Want to see it drop drastically let the punishment fit the crime. Death result in death. Sexual crimes result in death. Violent crimes result in death.


That would certainly stop repeat offenders.


----------

